# pics of headrest tvs in my 750li



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok i had headrests tvs installed in my 750 li was a lil worried about how they would look since they are bigger than the factory headrests but the color is absolutely the exact same and i did like the final result. Each tv has its own dvd player behind the actual screen..and either screen can play either dvd just by changing the source. I so can play 2 different dvds or have each screen play the same one. They also came with wireless headphones, remote control, and one audio video input. (p.s. this is why i wanted to know was there anyway i can have my factory dvd player also play what my screens are playing)

Check out the look:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

:eeps: Why would you need two other DVD screens? You had one perfectly integrated in the back already. Not a big fan of the bulky headrests either. But, uhh, I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.:thumbup:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

because i wanted more the one was boring..you guys never like anything


----------



## Patina (Apr 17, 2006)

is it the one from ebay selling around $1500? how is it?
could you post pictures how it looks from the front? seems like it missing the neck rest.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Patina said:


> is it the one from ebay selling around $1500? how is it?
> could you post pictures how it looks from the front? seems like it missing the neck rest.


i dont know anything about the one from ebay. i had a car place install mine it was a total cost of $1990 parts and installation ...it does not have the neck rests...ill get a pic of the front view soon


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

looks nice. i'd put two more in the sun visors and two more in the headrests of the rear seats if i were you.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey hey hey, it's cool man, the point is that you like it, who cares what we think.


----------



## Patina (Apr 17, 2006)

did you have chance to take pictures of it from the front?

I saw it online, but none of them showing the front looks.
yeah, maybe next put on the visor too, so the front passenger could watch it too.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

i cant really tell from the pics but, do they bulge out from the seat or does it lookk factory, how do you put the DVD in?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

they look natural in the car the headrests look like they belong..they just look like normal headrests instead of the bmw headrests look....i woulndt put tvs in the visors thats kind of overdoing it plus its illegal anyway..not really gonna do any illegal mods


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

nothing against bmw but, i really dont like the stock TV, it looks a little ugly, from the pics, i have yet to see one in real life, but, the M45 has this incredible tv that when you push a button, it tilts down and forward. i think it wouldve been good in the 7 like that. w/e floats your boat man they look awsome


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

indiasfinest said:


> nothing against bmw but, i really dont like the stock TV, it looks a little ugly, from the pics, i have yet to see one in real life, but, the M45 has this incredible tv that when you push a button, it tilts down and forward. i think it wouldve been good in the 7 like that. w/e floats your boat man they look awsome


if youve never even seen it then how can you dislike it...thats like saying you dont like a movie youve never watched...


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Nice*

Good job. I like it.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

gbelton said:


> Good job. I like it.


thanks man...i was driving around the strip in virginia beach today and everyone kept asking me did my car come like that...lol..idiots ..but at least they liked it


----------

